# Reasonably priced sources for jars / bottles / etc?



## Clarice (Mar 6, 2019)

HI all =  I searched within this forum and didn't quite find an answer

have you discovered a reasonably priced supplier of jars and bottles and the like for your non-soap concoctions?  A one stop shop?  It kills me to pay shipping charge after shipping charge!

Might any of you be interested in splitting an order?  

Thanks!  

Appreciate all your help!

I made "Shealoe" butter yesterday and my "locklock" containers don't quite cut it!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 6, 2019)

I get the majority of my jars from WSP.  Their prices are reasonable.   SKS Bottles or Midwest Bottles are other places.  You just have to shop around.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 6, 2019)

A fellow soaper actually got me a smoking deal off of Craigslist in Atlanta!

For packaging, since items are bulky, it's best to buy local if you can. Maybe google "Georgia candle supply" and "georgia soap supply" and see what you get.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 6, 2019)

I really love SKS for all kinds of bottles, both cosmetic and food-type. They have excellent service and they pack things ever so excellently (I've never see such well-packaged bottles before in my life). You can be sure your glass bottles will not break on the way.

I especially like *these that they sell* for packaging my homemade vanilla extract.


IrishLass


----------



## Clarice (Mar 7, 2019)

Thanks all


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 11, 2019)

The ones I sold you were from SKS and I’ve also used essentials by Catalina. I like wholesales supplies plus as well.i recently ordered from Specialty Bottle and loved their stuff!


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 23, 2019)

@Clarice WSP has some good deals right now


----------



## msunnerstood (Mar 24, 2019)

I bought jars for body butters from Michaels. They were 6 8oz or 10 4oz for $5. I stocked up


----------



## mayham (Mar 24, 2019)

Check out makeyourown.buzz


----------



## Cellador (Mar 24, 2019)

I usually use WSP. They have a good variety of sizes, types, colors, etc. And free shipping over $25.


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 24, 2019)

@msunnerstood Did you know that you can use a 60% off coupon at Michaels from Joann fabrics or AC moore ??  I did that the other day for DD who wanted canvas to paint. Sweet deal !


----------



## msunnerstood (Mar 24, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> @msunnerstood Did you know that you can use a 60% off coupon at Michaels from Joann fabrics or AC moore ??  I did that the other day for DD who wanted canvas to paint. Sweet deal !


I did not but great to know! Thanks Lin!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Mar 25, 2019)

Michael's also offers a senior discount but you can't use it in conjunction with any coupons.  BayouSome always has good prices on jars, bottles, etc. https://www.bayousome.com


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 25, 2019)

https://lifehacker.com/know-which-retailers-accept-coupons-from-competitors-1571845239
Now that I am back to work, I have time between calls and get to google 

This is good too if you have Joann fabrics around.  she also has other good blogs too 
https://thekrazycouponlady.com/tips/store-hacks/jo-ann-fabric-sales-month-year


----------



## Peggyrae (Apr 1, 2019)

I use Container and Packaging out of Seattle for my containers.  They have a great selection and I think great bulk prices.  I buy in lots of maybe 50? I really like them a lot!  Look up www.containerandpackaging.com


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 2, 2019)

I've been using AliExpress for my jars and bottles. I've been unable to find 2oz and 4oz spray bottles  as well as 4oz and 8oz jars for scrubs


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 2, 2019)

How is the seattle shipping ?


----------



## geniash (Apr 2, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> How is the seattle shipping ?


Expensive


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 2, 2019)

Bummer, I just looked at the 2oz tin screw on tops.  but @22 shipping is hard


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 2, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> How is the seattle shipping ?


Some of the AliExpress vendors offer free shipping


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 2, 2019)

EONS ago I almost did an Aliexpress.  I just am afraid of being screwed.
@WeaversPort do you have a seller on there that you trust ?


----------



## atiz (Apr 2, 2019)

I use WSP for plastic bottles/jars, and mostly various sizes of locally available mason jars (with dispenser lids) for whatever can be stored in glass.


----------



## Flipflopsindecember (Apr 2, 2019)

I use McKernan.
A few things to know:
They have a $500 minimum order
You must order samples before you can purchase since they are sold by the case.
If you have a Fed Ex or UPS account you can use that instead of their shipping.
You must call them and set up an account with a Rep. 
You will also need to call them for pricing on the items you are looking to purchase. 
www.mckernan.com
Hope that helps


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 3, 2019)

Flipflopsindecember said:


> I use McKernan.
> A few things to know:
> They have a $500 minimum order
> You must order samples before you can purchase since they are sold by the case.
> ...



They lost my business when they didn't return 2 emails.
Can't be bothered with chasing anyone.
They used to be Super fast at responding back in 2003 and that was why I tried to contact them again.

Also stinks to have to ASK for prices.


----------



## Ravens Craig Apothecary (Apr 3, 2019)

Are there any Canadian  packaging suppliers that are good prices and/or sipping? I have  paid through the nose for product and am getting a bit discouraged. Last try  was for two (1 gallon) containers to mix base. The total was $13.49 usd and they wanted $55.00 usd shipping.  I get they are a bit large, but not heavy. sigh.  Cancelled.  The Canadian companies I have tried do not have much for inventory. (Voyageur, Candora, Windy Point, Blue Saffire, New Directions....)


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 3, 2019)

@Ravens Craig Apothecary for 1 gallon containers to mix in I just go to my local Home Depot, Lowes, Menard's.


----------



## earlene (Apr 3, 2019)

Maybe contacting one of the larger artisan sellers in your area and asking them where they do their purchasing might give your better results?  Maybe Ariane Arsenault, or example?  She sells B&B products as well as soap and she seems very nice and friendly on her youtube videos.



Ravens Craig Apothecary said:


> Are there any Canadian  packaging suppliers that are good prices and/or sipping? I have  paid through the nose for product and am getting a bit discouraged. Last try  was for two (1 gallon) containers to mix base. The total was $13.49 usd and they wanted $55.00 usd shipping.  I get they are a bit large, but not heavy. sigh.  Cancelled.  The Canadian companies I have tried do not have much for inventory. (Voyageur, Candora, Windy Point, Blue Saffire, New Directions....)


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 3, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> EONS ago I almost did an Aliexpress.  I just am afraid of being screwed.
> @WeaversPort do you have a seller on there that you trust ?



Not really  I mostly looked for people with good reviews. I only once had an issue and that was because they took forever to ship.


----------



## Flipflopsindecember (Apr 3, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> They lost my business when they didn't return 2 emails.
> Can't be bothered with chasing anyone.
> They used to be Super fast at responding back in 2003 and that was why I tried to contact them again.
> 
> Also stinks to have to ASK for prices.


That stinks!
I would ask for a new rep personally if they weren't getting back with you.
Calling for pricing doesn't bother me. I figure it's just part of doing business.
I have been known to order a few things from other vendors when I don't plan accordingly and get in a jam, but I usually cringe at the prices, knowing if I had paid attention I wouldn't be in the predicament. 
I chalk up the higher pricing to a convenience charge.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 3, 2019)

I did not email the rep I had before, it was I think the main email for asking about pricing.  I am sure the rep I had is gone since I last used them.


----------



## Peggyrae (Apr 5, 2019)

Sorry, I have not been online for a couple of days. I liked Container and Packaging because they have great customer service and I can order any amount.   No $500 minimums.  I found them because I was looking at another vendor and since I was ordering smaller orders they recommended Container and Packaging and I have been using them ever since. Oh here is my invoice.  I ordered 260 units (lids and jars are ordered separately) and 2 packages of shrink wrap for $72 and shipping was $29 for UPS Ground. I ordered 1 and 2 oz jars of varying designs.  Basically 130 jars and 2 packages of shrink wrap.  So with shipping I got my jars for about 65 cents each.


----------



## cthylla (Apr 9, 2019)

SKS-Bottle and Berlin Packaging are nice because they offer free shipping when you spend $250. Fillmore Containers is super inexpensive, but do not often have what I want.

SKS was having some sort of service glitch last year, but I recently ordered and everything went well!


----------



## atiz (Apr 9, 2019)

SKS is not bad but their shipping is not cheap (the OP was about small quantities as I understand). 
For personal use I also have some travel bottle kind of bottles which are really nice and easy to clean. You can get those on Amazon (and probably larger supermarkets).


----------



## Unlimabun (Apr 16, 2019)

I haven't been successful finding a "one-stop" shop. I have to keep my pricing as low as possible for a particular customer so I usually have to buy lids in one place and jars in another. These are some of the places I have purchased from or looked into:
SKS
Burch Bottle & Packaging
Container and Packaging
Fillmore Container
Packaging Support Group (PSG)
Specialty Bottle
Berlin Packaging
The Cary Company
General Bottle Supply
US Plastic
Bulk Apothecary

I have also found "favor" containers at Oriental Trading Company
https://www.orientaltrading.com/par...-containers/favor-containers-a1-553183-1.fltr

I feel like I have looked at every possible company on this planet, LOL – but these companies stood out as reasonably priced. I am also sure I missed a couple but this should give you some options!


----------



## glendam (Apr 17, 2019)

WeaversPort said:


> Some of the AliExpress vendors offer free shipping


I second Bayousome.com. If you are willing to order at least 50, the price goes down a lot


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 18, 2019)

Clarice said:


> Might any of you be interested in splitting an order?


The problem with splitting an order is whatever you pay for shipping is split then the cost of shipping to the other person is added on. 

For "one-stop shopping", I'd vote for *WSP*. I did business with them for years. Once you spend $500 over a 12-month period you get rewards, discount on various products, and a % off with every order. The free shipping makes it easy to price each item too. I don't much care for their FOs though. They have a lot -- over 600 the last time I checked. They do have a good assortment of containers. Prices are good.


----------

